# German Shepherd first pregnancy.



## Niako (11 mo ago)

Hey. My 3 year old German Shepherd is about 7 weeks pregnant (we think). It's her first litter, we are concerned that we can't really feel the puppies moving. Can it be a false pregnancy? She gained weight, stomach is hard, she is eating more, her breast is larger and she gets tired very easily. It's just the fact that there's no movement or anything when I feel her tummy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's what a veterinarian can tell you for sure. It's not possible to diagnose over the internet.


----------

